# Underground primary failure



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

hopefully the poco took it off line ? rent a TDR


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thump it!!


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I've never heard of a residential customer being responsible for primary. Secondary, yes.

That seems crazy for the customer to have to repair that.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

You might get lucky if its open enough to the earth to make make contact with it and allow the use of a regular fault locator, but the design of the cable most likely will require a tdr/thumper.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Cow said:


> I've never heard of a residential customer being responsible for primary. Secondary, yes.
> 
> That seems crazy for the customer to have to repair that.


Off to the depot we go. :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'll take on the burned secondary but not a primary. I wouldn't know where to get the materials to fix it, or how to splice it properly. There are plenty of private line companies here that I think I would farm that out to.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I agree with renting a thumper to find the fault. Honestly, since you're most likely gonna have to sub out the stress cones and whatnot anyway, I'd get in touch with a distribution contractor in your area and let them do the locates and repair.

Is this an industrial complex? Never heard of any resi. or commecial who owns their primary. But I definitely wanna see that thread on the DIY board: 
*"HELP PLS! Need 2 replace 15,000 voltage fuse!"*


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah, something doesn't seem right. I'll bet he meant to say secondary.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Where in NH is this Unitil, Coop?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I work at some primary metered housing projects that might call for some primary work, haven't crossed that bridge yet. Do know we have to fix the secondaries.


----------

